# Votex Side skirt install ???



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

okay so I have some Votex Sideskirts ready to go on to my mk1 audi tt but I no longer have the instructions. 

I cant not for the life of me find a install or DIY for them. 

Anyone can you shed some light on the install ?
I have everything (the two boxes with glue, sandpaper, plastic mounts etc) that come with them

So anyway looking for install help please

Thanks


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

jason bouchard said:


> okay so I have some Votex Sideskirts ready to go on to my mk1 audi tt but I no longer have the instructions.
> 
> I cant not for the life of me find a install or DIY for them.
> 
> ...


I'll try to scan the OEM instructions and email them to you to you tonight. Send me your email via PM.





















Votex FTW!!

cheers.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't think I ever looked at the directions..I kinda just pulled all the stuff out of the box and put it on. You should throw that glue in the trash. Go to a paint store and get a tube of that windshield urethane. It's much better than the crap that comes with it.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

Alright I'm gonna give it a shot sunday morning , so you didnt sand anything ?? just the glue and the front plastic template/brackets and the screws ?


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

and make sure have some tape to suspend everything... I found the hardest thing to do is get the panel to stay tight to the car more so than them sagging or wanting to fall off. good luck


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes! Make sure you take your time and do the sides right. The tape is a must! But don't get crazy with the tension of the tape. To much pressure will leave depressions in the plastic (yes, I had to take the passengers side off to do it again. But with the eurethane it's doable.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Install instructions sent.

cheers.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks for the replies and thank you for uploading instructions!! Pics installed soon !


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Yes! Make sure you take your time and do the sides right. The tape is a must! But don't get crazy with the tension of the tape. To much pressure will leave depressions in the plastic (yes, I had to take the passengers side off to do it again. But with the eurethane it's doable.


Sorry to thread jack but what body kit do you have?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Tom333 said:


> Sorry to thread jack but what body kit do you have?


Votex:thumbup:


----------



## 224rebels (Dec 21, 2015)

*difference from oem side skirts*

can anyone shed some light on the difference between these and the oem side skirts? they look the same to me


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

224rebels said:


> can anyone shed some light on the difference between these and the oem side skirts? they look the same to me


They basically are. The differences are subtle, but include sitting lower and having more pronounced lines around the flares. Heres a side profile of mine with them on and off.


----------

